# PV Electric - Grid Tied; 120%



## Xperthunter (Mar 30, 2015)

Good afternoon! 

Rest assured I will come back and add photos as well as link to the video. I have added a 12KW PV system to my house. It rests on the top of my Workshop, covering both the east and west facing sides of the roof. I know this is not ideal (South is best) but the loss is around 12%, and this was most cost effective, and prevented the loss of much ground space. 

System: 
48 Sun Edison, 250W panels
Setup as 2x 13 string runs, 2x 11 string runs
2 SMA 6000TL Sunny boy inverters

Setup by the folks down at Sun Solar (previously Missouri Sun Solar); This setup using the calculator at PVwatts.nrel.gov should produce between 14000 and 17000 kWh Annually. 

To those looking at cost side: System cost - $36,000 (I let someone else do it so I could have a stack of warranties!); Tax credit $12000, Loan amount $24000, Monthly cost for 12 Months - $202/mo. Current Elec bill Monthly: $175 (At $0.163/kWh); Everything has been averaged out to make the comparison easy. I have increased my bill by approx $27/mo, and gone 120% solar production (Used 12,683 kWh total in 2014); 

This system is grid tied, but my power provider offers no rebate program; I do not presently have batteries, I may change this in the future but as Gas is (relative to batteries) cheep, my 12 KW generator (Used $900) is plenty sufficient if we have outages. Our outages, being as we are the last person on the power line happen rarely (2-3 times a year) and while most are short (20m) we have been known to have an outage last several hours. We have not lived at this location long enough to have faced day(s) without power yet.


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Does your utility offer anything for the power you feed back ? 

If not, you're giving them the extra 20% ?

(I'm sure they will send you a fruit basket at Christmas.  )


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

With four year old Fruit cake


----------



## Xperthunter (Mar 30, 2015)

My POCO does offer *some* credit back. They buy back net overages at a rate of $0.012, while they charge for net usage at $0.163; The true-up used to be annual but they realized that they lost money on that deal so now its month to month. In the Fall/Spring i will product way more than usage, and in the summer / deep winter i'll produce less. 

SO....

To use this up - Fall we will be utilizing electric heating (Radiant floor, space heating, etc) to eat up our difference while providing a needed benefit, and save Propane; Several projects are on the drawing board for spring usage, including (but not limited to): 

1. Digging out the old well and pumping this to fields / animals
2. Overhead fans in barn and workshop for air ciruculation
3. Solar powered, passive (and automated) greenhouse

Also switching the Propane hot water heater out when it dies (soon) to a Geotherm electric hybrid. 

Some numbers: 
Yesterday (Overcast 60% of the day at 40% density) - Produced 32 kWh, Used 11 kWh
Last Sat (100% Sun) - Produced 71 kWh - Used 18 kWh


----------



## Xperthunter (Mar 30, 2015)

Here is the general Layout of my work area (Space between outbuildings and house).


----------



## Deeplines (Dec 7, 2013)

#'s Look right. Don't forget the appreciation on the land value. Dang, I thought Gulf Power took advantage of us, looks like your power company even beats them. LOL!!!

Hope you enjoy.


----------



## Dstrnad (Aug 9, 2014)

If I may ask a question? Did you really get to capitalize on a $12,000 tax credit? That would mean had you not gotten the credit after all other deductions, credits, etc. your federal income tax liability for the year would have been $12,000 or more. I'm not trying to be jerk just curious it has been my experience that unless your making big money the credit is worthless.

Dave


----------



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

I am not the op, but we are also looking into solar, partly because of the tax credits. We were told the tax credits could be used over a 5 year period....we get hammered with taxes, so that would definitely benefit us.

Our issue right now is the SolarCity vs SRP lawsuit in AZ. If SRP wins that suit our co-op (which already buys back at only half what they charge) is certain to follow, and that would kill almost any financial benefit we'd have.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Dstrnad said:


> If I may ask a question? Did you really get to capitalize on a $12,000 tax credit? That would mean had you not gotten the credit after all other deductions, credits, etc. your federal income tax liability for the year would have been $12,000 or more. I'm not trying to be jerk just curious it has been my experience that unless your making big money the credit is worthless.
> 
> Dave


Could be they will find out next year.


----------



## Xperthunter (Mar 30, 2015)

I wont have an accurate number untill next year but, with the federal energy tax credit you can take it over multiple years, and its refundable. With that said i pay in $23,000 ish in tax per year, so taking a $11,000 refundable credit should not be a big issue.


----------

